# 3/2 Gem in Hide A Way On The Gulf, Freeport- $425K



## Christi Byrd (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't miss this extraordinary home located in Hide-A-Way On The Gulf.1934 sq. feet! This canal house has everything for the fisherman and family. You will love the views and sunsets from the huge deck that overlooks the canal. The downstairs area provides enough room for a game room, extra living or additional sleeping area for guests. There is easy access to the Gulf of Mexico and the ICW. The neighborhood has great amenities including a a boat ramp, swimming pool, playground, a clubhouse that is available for rent for your private parties and covered mailboxes. Come see this showstopper today! Call Christi, Realty Associates to see it in person. 979-709-6630


----------

